# HELP! What should we name our pup?



## LaxLife33 (Apr 29, 2015)

Our family is trying to find a new name for our pup. He is currently 6 weeks old and we will be picking him up on the ninth of May. I have attached our most recent photo of him.
So far, we have Tucker, Brewski, Ravioli, or Mudball. 
Any of these sound good for our little furball or do you have any ideas?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I vote Tucker


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I like Ravioli! You can call him 'Rav' for short. I've known a lot of dogs named Tucker and Mac. I'm a stickler for unique names so Ravioli would be my choice. 

P.S. He's ADORABLE!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I did the same thing for Troy. I put up a poll with name suggestions. I was going to name him Carlo, and I was positive that was going to be his name. But, nope. His personality just didn't fit the name so we kept the name my breeder gave him which was Troy.
Moral of the story, lol, is that maybe you should wait and see what his personality is really like and see which name fits him best.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

voted 'other' agree that you should see the pups personality possibly before deciding. For my 'Karlo' I went back in his pedigree for a good strong call name. He already had a registered name Gideon, but I didn't want that for the call name. 
I like the name to be fairly noble as this breed demands respect


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I like cool names. Mudball? No offence, but are you kidding? I named my male Xerxes. He is named after a guy who thought he was a greek god.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I agree with Bella...wait..


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I love the name Ravioli


----------



## CDR Shep Mama (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh I loooove Brewski! You could call him Brew, Brews, I would even look forward to the moments with friends/family going, "You wanna beer?" Then when they say yes, calling your pup into the room and saying, "here's a XX pound Brewski for you!"


----------



## BoyOhBoy!! (Apr 30, 2015)

*how fun!*

I am torn between Brewskie and Ravioli. I love names you can have cute nicknames for. Brewskie could be BrewBrew and Ravioli could be Ravi


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Ok Ravioli is cute, but seriously? We can come up with better names that that!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I chose Mudball. 

I am all about creativity and names that are unique. 

I have never in my life heard of a dog named Mudball.

I do know a dog named Pasta though.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Mudball is the name of one of the buddies. Yellow or golden lab puppies that make movies. Very appropriate name for him.


----------



## DaisyDaws (Feb 28, 2015)

We asked our niece and nephews for name suggestions before we got our pup, they all liked Muddy Paws. We went with Brando, but wouldn't you know this dog loves water and mud and does indeed have the muddiest paws! It is now his nickname. I like Hennessey!


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Brewski is cute! If I had a boy pup I would go with Oliver (always loved that name) or Beowolf


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

This is a strong dignified breed - I personally like strong, positive names not derogatory or cutesy or silly names....

Tucker is the only name on the list that I would consider

Lee


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

We are naming our puppy Vesper when she comes home. I've always thought that this breed deserved a sophisticated, dignified name, because it fits the breed better. Many GSDs are named after gods and goddesses. You might do another search on those types of names and find something that you like.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

I like names that mean something special to the owner  Do any of those mean something to you? Go with your gut!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I mean Ravioli means food to me.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> This is a strong dignified breed -


:rofl::rofl::spittingcoffee:




















Don't you mean goofy drama queens? 

Seriously though name wise I find trying to name before they come home never works. We always end up changing it. You have to pick the name to suit the dog and it usually takes a couple of days to get to know the dogs personality.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

wait and get your pup home.

There are a lot of great names, but your baby deserves the best.

We all choose names from different perspectives

I tend to like 'friendly' names because there is so much misinformation about the breed.

Also, mine have been dictated by litter 'letter.'

here's a site for names
German Shepherd Names: Unique Male & Female GSD Names


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Ravioli with Rav as the call name. He may be Ravioli now but when grown up Rav may fit perfect...Tucker rhymes too much with another word and I would think of that every time I was hollering his name loud or a little kid mispronounced it!!!...lol


----------



## AussieGSD (May 4, 2015)

I like Mac, because there isnt too many macs around here lol


----------



## reptilejason (May 21, 2015)

SiegersMom said:


> Ravioli with Rav as the call name. He may be Ravioli now but when grown up Rav may fit perfect...Tucker rhymes too much with another word and I would think of that every time I was hollering his name loud or a little kid mispronounced it!!!...lol


Haha! Agreed. Tucker could get you into trouble at the park


----------

